# Mighty Members



## Elbereth (Jul 21, 2004)

While browsing the "forum leaders" section of our wonderful little forum...I discovered a rather curious listing called "Mighty Members".

Now, not wanting to assume anything....I would like to ask....What the heck is that list? And what makes a member a "Mighty Member"? 

Is there a criteria...a certain number of posts posted...what is the criteria?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 21, 2004)

*looks at the list*...probably the people with the most posts, that's my guess!


----------



## Beorn (Jul 21, 2004)

vB3 comes with something called _promotions_. Basically, when you do something that makes your reach a certain criteria, your user group changes to another. The criteria to get into the Mighty Members group (ok, I'm a bit whacky) is 1000 posts, and being a member for at least a year. There's no difference in anything between a regular member and someone in the Mighty Members group...except that it shows up on Show Groups....

I basically did it to see how long it would take people to notice....6 days.

Anyhow, Dave and I were fighting over what to call 'em...I thought up Mighty Members, and it won since it's practically straight out of his comic books


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 21, 2004)

Well that sounds peachy to me...just as long as I get to wear a super cool, superhero outfit.


----------



## Turin (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm actually on a list ! Even though I share it with over 50 people .


----------



## Aulë (Jul 22, 2004)

Beorn said:


> I basically did it to see how long it would take people to notice....6 days.


Well I noticed it about 3 or four days ago, but it seemed self-explanitory... Anywayz, do we gain any extra privileges by being in this group....such as the freedom to proclaim ourselves superior to those mortals who have less than 1000 posts? 

Btw, what are Public Groups?


----------



## David Pence (Jul 22, 2004)

The original name for this group was 'Senior Member,' and may return to that soon, unless we can pick a better one.

As to this group being granted privileges of some sort, it could be said that this group could have the privilege of being held to a higher standard than our more recent members.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 22, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> Well that sounds peachy to me...just as long as I get to wear a super cool, superhero outfit.


You know you really shouldn't say things like that around all us men.
Now we have visions of spandex, and leather dancing in our heads.



RD


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 22, 2004)

Webmaster said:


> The original name for this group was 'Senior Member,' and may return to that soon, unless we can pick a better one.



Please no! That makes me sound old.


----------



## Aulë (Jul 23, 2004)

How about 'Supremely Cool, Sexy and Intelligent Members'? 
And then group the rest as 'Lesser Mortals'


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 24, 2004)

Rog said:


> How about 'Supremely Cool, Sexy and Intelligent Members'?



A tad bit long, but definitely more palatable.  



Rog said:


> And then group the rest as 'Lesser Mortals'



But of course!


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 25, 2004)

Gandalf White said:


> A tad bit long, but definitely more palatable.


Then we shall come up with shorter titles.
Like Maybe "US" and "THEM'

of course I would be relegated to "THEM"


RD


----------

